# New Seiko 5's Out.



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Recognizable by their fixed engraved bezels and 50M WR. Model #'s:

SNKE01K

SNKE03K

SNKE07K

SNKE09K

SNZD99K


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

I've got a 99 on order. Apparently the 01 is already sold out at Seiko.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Example of SNKE01K.

Image from tommyv5

http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/2563/s5jpgxb8.jpg


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I must admit Seiko have another winner on their hands.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ibrahombre said:


> I must admit Seiko have another winner on their hands.


No kidding â€" 01 and 99 have already sold out their first production run.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Like those a lot, especially the SNKE03K ,reminds me of something but I can't remember what .









Any one any idea of size ?

D.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

DAVID said:


> Like those a lot, especially the SNKE03K ,reminds me of something but I can't remember what .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps the Seiko 5 Sport (7S36 movement, 100M WR)?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is it just me but these fixed bezels bug the hellout of me.

What's the point, I know that there are 60 minutes in an hor I din't need it engraving on the bezel.

If your gonna put a 60 minute bezel on a watch it should rotate. What's the point if you cant have a fiddle?


----------



## Ralph (Jun 9, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Is it just me but these fixed bezels bug the hellout of me.
> 
> What's the point, I know that there are 60 minutes in an hor I din't need it engraving on the bezel.
> 
> If your gonna put a 60 minute bezel on a watch it should rotate. What's the point if you cant have a fiddle?


I agree! I don't like that I can't rotate my bezel on my 5 for timing parking meters or anything else and it's just extra weight also imo. My buddies new Invicta rotates with a nice clicking sound and I'm a but jealous..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Is it just me but these fixed bezels bug the hellout of me.
> 
> What's the point, I know that there are 60 minutes in an hor I din't need it engraving on the bezel.
> 
> If your gonna put a 60 minute bezel on a watch it should rotate. *What's the point if you cant have a fiddle?*


Reminds me of the bloke who ordered a pair of corduroy trousers with crossed pockets, on account that he had no toys as a child


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Griff where do you get them from?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i like the look of these ,any prices about yet ?


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Is it just me but these fixed bezels bug the hellout of me.
> 
> What's the point, I know that there are 60 minutes in an hor I din't need it engraving on the bezel.
> 
> If your gonna put a 60 minute bezel on a watch it should rotate. What's the point if you cant have a fiddle?


I agree - what function does it really have? None as far as I can see. I have a new Timex Perpetual with the same "problem" - it sort of looks nice, but knowing it's a "fake" bezel really "bugs the hell out of me" ( nice phrase p.g. - think I'll use it more often







) too.

I would think that a respected company like Seiko would leave out a fixed bezel on their watches...









Knut


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

pugster said:


> i like the look of these ,any prices about yet ?


Fifty quid ish.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Is it just me but these fixed bezels bug the hellout of me.
> 
> What's the point, I know that there are 60 minutes in an hor I din't need it engraving on the bezel.
> 
> If your gonna put a 60 minute bezel on a watch it should rotate. What's the point if you cant have a fiddle?


These fixed bezels serve the same purpose as non-functioning subdials on phony chrono watches, IMHO.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Is it just me but these fixed bezels bug the hellout of me.


I couldn't agree more. The word "chintzy" (N. American meaning) comes to mind. There are tons of watches for sale on the cheap, which have markings and design features that do nothing but scream, "I'm fake."

Has anyone seen watches which have chronometer style buttons which do nothing? First time I encountered one I laughed out loud.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

These models are increasingly being described on a certain trading forum as PMGS (poor man's Grand Seiko). Does anyone but me think that description is a stretch? (Harmless trade puffery?)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I keep meaning to post ''Grand Seiko, the rich mans Seiko 5''


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This new SCVS013 looks rather nice


















Fitted with a hand windable/ hackable Cal. 6R15 automatic.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that is nice, do you know if it's available in black







I've had a search and so far it looks like no


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Now that is nice, do you know if it's available in black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No joke but, I haven`t a clue


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is nice, do you know if it's available in black
> ...


Me neither. About most things. Can I join, please?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Yes of course, just add the club`s details to your signature, & welcome aboard


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Now that is nice, do you know if it's available in black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil, I understand that the black faced model is the SCVS015 - available from Amazon USA at $389.99.

Rob


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Rob, I really like that and it come's in at 38mm


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Barryboy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is nice, do you know if it's available in black
> ...


Sounds high. KSeiya (Japan-based vendor) offers the SCVS015 for USD268 delivered.


----------

